# Has Swobo stopped doing wool jerseys?



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I just checked Swobo.com, and it doesn't have any clothes. What gives? Is anybody else doing similarly low-key wool jerseys?

Thanks.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

https://www.vintagevelos.com/


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Wool jerseys seem hard to find theses days. I just got a Specialized one from the LBS.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

Vlad said:


> I just checked Swobo.com, and it doesn't have any clothes. What gives? Is anybody else doing similarly low-key wool jerseys?
> 
> Thanks.


Check out all hail the black market

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven't seen wool from Swobo in a long while. I really like the jerseys from Kucharik. The wool is thick and after two washings is super soft, luxurious. It breathes real well. The fit is club-style rather than roadie racer. Great construction, nice zipper. Definitely better quality than what I've tried from bigger producers and high-tec companies like Ibex (RIP), SmartWool and Icebreaker. The downside for some is that the Kuchariks are plain, no logo, no fast looking inserts or piping. BTW, I still sometimes ride in Swobo wool shorts that I bought in 2002 on ebay. They made some great stuff.


----------

